# Jen's 1st precomp journal- 10wksout!



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok so I decided to finally get my butt in gear and start a journal here as well. 
I am currently 9weeks and 6 days away from my first bodybuilding competition on April 3rd.  

stats-
-19yrs old
-5'8
-weight-will have to do that today. lol
-bf% - no idea. Ive been told 10-11, even though I think thats absurd but darned if I know how to guesstimate. 
-Ill take measurments later today and post them as well. 
Im following a variation of carb cycling, not exactly to TP's place but very alike.. I have a very experienced and knowledgable person helping me complelty prepare for this, posing, diet, training and the most imporatant factor.. motivation!  diet will remain like this until 6 weeks out. 

ok here we go


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

lil past days: 


Jan 23rd 

  *no carb day

meal 1-
10 egg whites
1 yolk 
coffee w/1T half&half

meal 2-
150g chicken
1tsp olive oil 
1/4c mushrooms
2c/ rom lettuce

~cardio

meal 3-
whey protein(34g)
5 fish oil caps

meal 4-
1 can tuna
2 tsp olive oil 
1/4c mushrooms
2c rom lettuce

meal 5-
175g chicken
1T pb
2c.broccoli
2c rom lettuce

meal 6-
whey protein(casein/egg blend)-34g
5 fish oil caps

cardio= 30min cycle


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Jan 24th
*high carb day 

 
meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 
coffee w/1T half&half

meal 2-
1can tuna
1/4c mushrooms/2c broccoli
2c. rom lettuce
1 tsp olive oil 

meal 3-
whey protein-casein/egg blend(35g)
5 fish oil caps

meal 4-
100g sweet potato
150g chicken

~train

meal 5-
oats(=60g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)
1/4c raspberries

meal 6-
2c broccoli
125g chicken
2c rom lettuce
1/4c mushroooms  

  training = back/bi's

-bentover bb rows
70/10, 70/10 (warmupsets) 90/10, 100/8, 100/7 -dropset 70/8
-t bar rows (not incl bar weight)
90/10, 90/9, 90/8 drop 60/8
-isolateral row
90/11, 110/9, 110/8
-standing bb curls
50/11, 50/10, 60/7
-incl alt db curls
20/10, 20/9, 15/12,(20sec rest) 15/10
-1arm conc curls(allll the way down)
15/12, 20/8, 25/5 drop 15/9


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2004)

good luck


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2004)

YAY! So glad you have a journal here now! Just curious, do you think its necessary yo measure veggies?? I never do. Oh, and your carbs are way low on a high carb day-is that simply cause you are competiting? OH. P.S. Good luck too-even though you are already on a roll


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2004)

Jen !

So glad to see you started a journal here. Much easier on my old eyes than Avant. LOL
You are an inspiration, thats why I like to read your journal. 

Good luck on your competition  I am sure you will do well .

Gary


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2004)

Jen...your high carb day is a normal carb day for me.  No wonder your already so lean at 9 weeks.  That'll give you room to play with when it comes to getting a lil closer.  I think your on track!  Keep it up!   

Psst.....don't stress out over the legs!  They will be there when ya nned them.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks guys for the wonderful comments!  

Jill, to be honest those are eyeball measurments on the veggies. haha I just eat as many to be full. I really dont count them to exacts at this point. and yes for a high carb day my carbs are a bit lower then TP's plan but this is what I have been given for the comp diet from my coach.. as he sees me pretty much on a daily basis or so and sees how I respond. 

gwcaton, your too sweet. inspiration? gosh darn..  your silly!  thanks though. 

JBL, well this is actaully on a bit of a lower side of carbs for me, when I was bulking I was getting in around 220-230g carbs/day to gain. 
hmm I took a pic of my legs at the begining of Januray. I should post that up.. they have a ways to go for sure! but they are coming to say the least. thanks again for the reassurance!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2004)

Your doing bbing, so you should be fine!
How much cardio are you doing?  I take it that your doing a natural show?  

Post the legs!  We wanna see!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Your doing bbing, so you should be fine!
> How much cardio are you doing?  I take it that your doing a natural show?
> 
> Post the legs!  We wanna see!



well the first show that I am doing is not a natural show sadly. I would have rather done that, a lil more fair on my part eh. but thats ok, we'll have to see what Ive got in me. its not always size that wins but presence... *crossing fingers*
cardio right now is 2-3 days a week. soon to bump it up.. its going to be one of my ways to tweak, so we're going to add more soon. did I mention I hate cardio? lol 

Ill post my leggies up in my gallery in a few! just for you. haha be easy on them tho.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2004)

I won't make any comments on legs.  Mine right now look like tree trunks!  Yours will look 200% better than mine right now.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2004)

Girl...why the hell are you worried about your legs?  They look great.  You can already see a nice sweep in them and they look to have a nice shape.  

You say anything else negative about them...we will all take a trip up to Canada to kick your butt!  And...don't argue with your elders!   LOL


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Girl...why the hell are you worried about your legs?  They look great.  You can already see a nice sweep in them and they look to have a nice shape.
> 
> You say anything else negative about them...we will all take a trip up to Canada to kick your butt!  And...don't argue with your elders!   LOL



ohh lordie  are you sure you seen my leg pic? ekkkk !! its............  oh ok. Ill hush.   Im just going to take your word on it.. you better be right! er else Im coming to Texas sooner then late spring(coming to visit my sis). 
thanks tho hun, its good to have another opinon, I cant judge things myself sometimes.. Im my worst critic. 

brrr I just got back from the gym and its FREEZING!!!! -30F!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2004)

Cool   Glad you are posting a journal here,  I will be following!

You will Rock !!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

aww thanks Daniel!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Definitely a journal I MUST follow from a person that knows her body well.   I'm interested in seeing the beginnning of this to the day of your competition!  

I love the diet layout in particular!  The quantities of your portions should be a great learning lesson to those who never seen it such as the 10 egg whites/1 yolk serving.  No one ever believes me but all I have to do is show them your picture on IM.com

Good Luck, Jen!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Definitely a journal I MUST follow from a person that knows her body well.   I'm interested in seeing the beginnning of this to the day of your competition!
> 
> I love the diet layout in particular!  The quantities of your portions should be a great learning lesson to those who never seen it such as the 10 egg whites/1 yolk serving.  No one ever believes me but all I have to do is show them your picture on IM.com
> ...



why thank you David!  all too kind of you to say. 
..who you telling about all my eggies?  I love them.. emmm


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2004)

Wohoo, I'm so glad you started a journal here!!  It was about time you know  Now we can all be your cheerleaders too


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> why thank you David!  all too kind of you to say.
> ..who you telling about all my eggies?  I love them.. emmm



Friend's at the gym and some clients of my own!  But your body is a great inspiration to any females that I train.  Ooohh good!  I have a new female that will be training with me {when I'm not with Debi) and I can show her your pics on IM.com.  Great reminder, thank you!  I had 8 egg whites/1 yolk and it was hard to eat them all and you had 11.  

I leave you with these words in this post.

_"Inspiration... Ab-spiration.... your body-your abs!  What most wish for!"_


----------



## Monolith (Jan 25, 2004)

GL Jen.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Ty Jenny!  I can use all those cheerleaders. just no funky cheers. lol 

David.. that was a very nice ending there! 
Im a tad embarresed. glad that I could serve of some motivation for others.. altho I think your still crazy. hehe 

Thanks Monolith!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Jan 25th
-9 weeks 6 days to go! 

 meal 1- 
oats(=35g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
whey protein-casein/egg(32g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T half/half

meal 3-
1 can tuna
1/4c mushrooms
rom lettuce
1 tsp olive oil

~train

meal 4-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(34g)

meal 5-
150g chicken
1c. broccoli
few mushrooms
rom lettuce
coffee w/1T half&half
2 fish oil caps

meal 6- (still to come)
150g chicken
2c. broccoli
few mushrooms
rom lettuce
3 fish oil caps 


training = chest/tri's
-incl db press*
25/10, 25/10 (warmupsets) 35/11, 35/11, 35/9
-flat db press
40/8, 40/7, 35/10
-incl db flys
30/12, 3011, 30/9
-cable crossovers
30/12, 40/10, 40/9
-close grip bench
75/12, 85/9, 85/10
-bench dips(plate on lap)
25/12, 25/11, 25/9 dropset --/7
-v-bar cable pushdowns
50/11, 50/10, 60/7 dropset 30/9

*note: I feel incredibly weak on this move now. when I was bulking I was pressing the 45's no prob. its reallyyy frustrates me to see strength go down on that. argh. I know that its likely for my strength to be lagging a bit while seriouisly cutting but its hard on the head!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

well. took some measurments as I said I would today. 
Id like to find the ones that I took just after bulking. be interesting to compare. 

weight-139lbs!!!  I think the scale was messed up, cant be. well I shouldnt say cant its just that I havent been this low in quite sometime. then again Im at my ultimate time leasnest as well. ahh whatever. best to judge on how Im looking I suppose. 

waist(at bellybutton)-27.5'
waist(smallestpart)- 26.3'
hips-32.5'
booty- 37.4'
mid thigh-21.1'
calves-14.1'
arms(unflexed)-11.75
  " (flexed) -13'
forearms-10.3'
chest- 35.9'
shoulders- 43.5'


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 25, 2004)

Yay AJ!! I'm so glad you are doing a journal. You will be getting lots of well deserved cheering from me.

I snuck a peak at your legs picture - how could you even think for a second that they don't look amazing?? You are too much. We all wish we had your legs! and abs too btw,


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Yay AJ!! I'm so glad you are doing a journal. You will be getting lots of well deserved cheering from me.
> 
> I snuck a peak at your legs picture - how could you even think for a second that they don't look amazing?? You are too much. We all wish we had your legs! and abs too btw,




  ahh thanks hun!! gosh darn.. I dont know what you ladies see in my legs. they are horrible to me..  ahhh more work and time will get them where I want them.. OPPss shhh I better stop complaining, promised JLB 
thanks again tho sweetie, the support means alot to me if I havent said so!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

YEAH!!  You started a journal!!!  I am gonna love to read it!  You are DEFINITELY an inspiration to me, a mere mortal...    

Good luck Sweetie!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I snuck a peak at your legs picture - how could you even think for a second that they don't look amazing?? You are too much. We all wish we had your legs! and abs too btw,



I SECOND THAT!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

good gracious.. Im in complete blush right now.. aww you ladies are _too_ sweet!    
Thank you soo much Sapp, your support and motivation keeps me going!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2004)

Great diet AJ!!

I'm a big fan of Meal #1

meal 1- 
oats(=35g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 


  YM


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks YM!  
I lovee eggies!! gosh.. and oatmeal is my comfort food( peanut butter is too) haha
sadly, today is NO carb day.. so no oats!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks YM!
> I lovee eggies!! gosh.. and oatmeal is my comfort food( peanut butter is too) haha
> sadly, today is NO carb day.. so no oats!



I've never tried a NO CARB day.    I think I would be very tired and crabby    

Good Luck!

Your pics looks great!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> I've never tried a NO CARB day.    I think I would be very tired and crabby
> 
> Good Luck!
> ...



thanks again David!  
well these no carb days arent too bad.. I still get my veggies, so I dont really get hungry.... I just have to keep my mind off a huge bowl of oatmeal *mmm *


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks YM!
> I lovee eggies!! gosh.. and oatmeal is my comfort food( peanut butter is too) haha
> sadly, today is NO carb day.. so no oats!



Good morning! How are you today?

oatmeal and pb are my comfort foods too, so glad they are a part of my regular plan!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Good morning! How are you today?
> 
> oatmeal and pb are my comfort foods too, so glad they are a part of my regular plan!



Afternoon sweetie! Im good aside from the bitter cold temps. got tons done already today, been to the gym, did my errands. voila. only cleaning left to be done. (I promise myself not toput it off today, as tomarrow I have to work). 

we think alike!! oatmeal is a part of my diet, just not today!  and the pb, well.... I can have a lil... but the whole jar is what I tend to crave..1TBLS is never enough *smack* haha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Jen!!!!!  So glad you've made a journal.  That's awsome.!!

I'll be following ya sister!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Girl-- I'm So happy you started a journal also!! Your going to kick major but at your show!! 
And WOW I wish My legs looked like yours--they are awesome!!!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Babs, Stace.. thanks, your both too sweet!!!  (to both of you) 

Stace, I wont say how I feel about my legs anymore (JLB's orders) but thank you hun, I wish i felt the same!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2004)

Stacey will be in the car with me for the drive if we hear you say bad things about those legs....


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey will be in the car with me for the drive if we hear you say bad things about those legs....



 Ok Ok you win!! 
how about this, Ill just come to Texas and you can kick my butt then, you dont want to come north, Id rather go south. 
(hmmmm maybe I should start talking bad about them in that case.. hehe jk)


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Today is almost over.... I cant wait to have oats tomorrow girl too! My man eats that quaker crap-like raisins and spice, and banana bread flavor..... UNLIKE me who buys the huge ass bags of plain, slow cooked oats. The smell of that quaker stuff drives me up the wall! Cant wait for p pancakes tomorrow. Im having atleast 2 tomorrow! Stay warm.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

I am in that car too Jen!  You have gorgeous legs!!  I will kick your booty if you say otherwise!   

I would eat doggie poop to have legs like yours!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

I hear ya Jill.. Im craving my oats right now.. m,mmmmmm cant wait for tomarrow.  

awww Sapp.. sweetie thanks!  
but please dont EVER eat doggy poop.. Ill give em to ya!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Jan 26th
-9weeks 5days to go! :lift:
*no carb day

meal 1-
10 egg whites
1 yolk 
coffee w/1T half&half

~cardio

meal 2-
whey protein -egg/casein blend(35g)
5 fish oil caps

meal 3-
150g chicken
2tsp olive oil 
mushrooms/lettuce

meal 4-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(40g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T half&half

meal 5-
1 can tuna
2 tsp olive oil 
broccoli/lettuce

meal 6-
150g chicken
2tsp PB
broccoli/mushrooms/lettuce

cardio = 30min cycle
*note: its a 20min walk each way to the gym.. and thats not walking at normal pace


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 26, 2004)

Ah. Gave in to the PB cravings, huh?


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

I've been having PB lately too-the nat stuff of course! 1 TBS a day ok you think AJ? I just dont want to be eating too much fat.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

well I had to have JUST a lil!!!  and then I had to seal the cover and put duct tape all around it and a big sign that said hands off. haha or else that jar would strangly disappear! 

Oh yes Jill, it can fit into a diet for sure, just making sure that everything else where it should be. their good fats too!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

I LOVE Peanut butter too Jen!!  I actually had to stop eating it for a while cause I couldn't just eat 1 tablespoon...  
Do you like almond butter???  YUMMY!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I LOVE Peanut butter too Jen!!  I actually had to stop eating it for a while cause I couldn't just eat 1 tablespoon...
> Do you like almond butter???  YUMMY!!!



haha I did too!! I found that the more often I had it the more I wanted it!  I swear its evil stuff. haha 
hmm never tried almond _butter_ , but I do like almonds.. I take it its good too!?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

I really like reading this journal Jen! You are such an inspiration to me  You are doing amazing and I know you will be a very big name in the BB/Fitness world in the future! That is if you want to, cause you've got such a great base to build on  The fact that you are so friendly and down to earth just proves how great you can be even more 

And I'll be your Cheerleader whether you like it or not  I used to be one when I was younger so I can put the uniform on and everything


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I really like reading this journal Jen! You are such an inspiration to me  You are doing amazing and I know you will be a very big name in the BB/Fitness world in the future! That is if you want to, cause you've got such a great base to build on  The fact that you are so friendly and down to earth just proves how great you can be even more
> 
> And I'll be your Cheerleader whether you like it or not  I used to be one when I was younger so I can put the uniform on and everything




ohhh hun thank you!!  
gosh you really are too nice. Sooo nice of you to say such sweet things. 
I truly appreciate all the support and motivation,, it helps to keep me going and keep my head on straight, I still think Ive gone crazy sometimes thinking of competing in bb already. 
I am so blessed to have everyone here to help me along the way. You guys are the best!!  

haha O.K you can be my cheerleader! just dont hollar too loud!  hmmm the fellas might like that uniform!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

You know...When I was dieting down for my last competition, I was craving peanut butter!

Odd:  So were some of the other girls......


Jen  -- Your legs are GREAT!!!!!!  There better than great!  They're SMMMMMMMMOKEN!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

aww thanks Babs  

hmmm well peanut butter is my all time fav thing, aside from oats. lol its weird how other woman crave it too.. heck I dont even crave chocolate?!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

Jan.27th
*high carb day

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)  (mm love my oats!) 
10 egg whites/1yolk

meal 2-
150g chicken
rom lettuce/mushrooms
1tsp olive oil

meal 3-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(35)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 4-
100g sweet potato
150g chicken

~train

meal 5-
oats(=60g carbs)
whey protein -isolate(27g)
1/4c raspberries

meal 6-
100g chicken
1egg white
broccoli/mushrooms
rom lettuce
5 fish oil caps  

 training = quads/calves

-leg press-feet together (superset with hacksquat)
90/10(warmupset), 200/21, 200/20, 180/21, 245/14
-135/11, 135/10, 135/9, 90/12
-walking lunges
   4 sets around the perimeter of the gym.. no idea how far that is
-leg extensions *
70/16, 80/13, 90/11, 100/8, 110/7, 100/9, 80/9, 60/11
-seated calf raise
50/20, 60/17, 60/16
-standing calf raise
220/14, 220/13, 200/14
........then 10 mins on the bike to loosen em up (altho I say it killed em more.. ahh torture!)

*these leg extensions BURNED.. very short rest periods moving up and down the stack. legs were serious wobble and like jello after. the walk home was torture. no doubt i resembled a penguin. these high rep leg days are kicking my butt!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

Leg workout looks good! Mine are already sore from this am! Im gonna punish myself tomorrow and do a little cardio...maybe! Oh, I had oats today, 3X! Howd yours taste? Mine were so yummy mixed with protein! Back to the no carbs tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

WoW... Nice to see you have a journal here 



> no doubt i resembled a penguin


I know what you mean... When I am leaving the gym on leg day people always ask if I have been riding a horse 

Can I ask you something...  What do you do for work?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 27, 2004)

Craig said...10 egg whites....is she big?  I was like..NO.  LOL  She's tiny!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I know what you mean... When I am leaving the gym on leg day people always ask if I have been riding a horse
> 
> Can I ask you something...  What do you do for work?



haha riding a horse! thats a good one!  

of course ask anything. 
I work at a supplement store right now a few days a week. I went to a Univeristy here last term then withdrew this term. it wasnt for me. going to take child councilling, as long as I get accepted classes start Feb 23.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

HAHAH  big? nanhhh I just LOVE my eggies!! 

Jill, my oats were awesome!! sooo comforting!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

> Jan.27th
> *high carb day
> 
> meal 1-
> ...


Diet is really looking good Jen, very very clean. Right about where it should be 9 weeks out if you ask me. Do you sweeten your coffee with anything? 



> training = quads/calves
> 
> -leg press-feet together (superset with hacksquat)
> 90/10(warmupset), 200/21, 200/20, 180/21, 245/14
> ...


Damn I havn't done walking lunges in forever it seems, talk about a great movement there! Used to tear my quads apart with those. Great sets of leg extensions Jen, keep up the hard work.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jan 26th
> *note: its a 20min walk each way to the gym.. and thats not walking at normal pace



You walk to the gym?!  

I'm a good 300 miles south of you in MA, and its freezing here.  I cant imagine what its like up there.  What are you, part polar bear?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Diet is really looking good Jen, very very clean. Right about where it should be 9 weeks out if you ask me. Do you sweeten your coffee with anything?
> 
> Damn I havn't done walking lunges in forever it seems, talk about a great movement there! Used to tear my quads apart with those. Great sets of leg extensions Jen, keep up the hard work.



thanks for checking up on me hun!  appreciate it!
yah those lunges burn!!  love it tho. 
I put Splenda in my coffee to sweeten it up, same as my oats.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

Damn splenda huh? I have heard really good things about that. I always use Equal or Sweet & Low, probably not the best thing to add to my coffee, etc. What kind of split are you following, sorry if you have already mentioned it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2004)

Jen,

I use a squirt of honey to sweeten my oatmeal or some all fruit.  Good idea or not ? 

You 're doing great ! keep it up !

Gary


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2004)

Just started reading you'r journal! sounds like a great plan! 
so, you do a no carb day followed by a high carb day? so 4 no carb days and 4 high carb days in a week?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Sara! thanks for stopping in  
Im cycling my days High, Low, No right now. at 6 weeks out my coach will change it again. 

gwcaton (or can I call you Gary?) thanks! hmmm well depends on your goals.. honey is very high in simple sugars, thus spiking insulin. I personally would not go that route. 

Mike, the sweet n low is aspartame  studies have proven it can do some nasty things to the body. so far splenda(sucralose) hasnt shown too many bad reviews, so Ill stick with that.  
my current split (for this week.. I change it often.. so you can ask me more often.. lol)
day 1- chack/bi's
day 2-chest/tri's
day 3- cardio/abs
day4-quads/calves
day5-shoulders/hams
day 6-cardio/abs
repeat. althugh Ill be adding more cardio in on my weight training days.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2004)

Jen,

Thanks for the info and yes you can/should call me Gary.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Jen,
> 
> Thanks for the info and yes you can/should call me Gary.



ohh dont thank me! but your welcome Gary!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

> day 1- chack/bi's
> day 2-chest/tri's
> day 3- cardio/abs
> day4-quads/calves
> ...


I am guessing thing day 1 is back/biceps, not chack and biceps, lol.  

Split looks good though Jen, nice work. How long would you say your workouts last, roughly?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> I am guessing thing day 1 is back/biceps, not chack and biceps, lol.
> 
> Split looks good though Jen, nice work. How long would you say your workouts last, roughly?



 I think it was early for me when I was typing that. coffee hadnt kicked in yet. haha yes yes back/biceps

workouts are never longer then an hour 45-60mins depending on the day.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

That's good to know, go heavy and intense then go home, right? 

What kind of competition are you doing, by the way? Is it a fitness model competition or is it more a female bodybuilding competition?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

you got it. I dont stand around and chit chat or spend my time trying to impress others. hehe 

I'll be competing in female bodybuilding at the Nova Scotia provincials. one problem with doing this show is that the majority of my competitors are AS users.. not exactly fair on my part, but thats ok. Ill present myself in the best shape and routine that I can.. and then its up to the judges. If I dont place, thats fine.. its all for experience anyways and saying that I "did it"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking great in here Jen!! You'll blow'em away at the comp, I'm sure!! And your lifts! Your pretty strong, I was impressed reading through them


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah go kick some steroid a*s at the competition Jen. I think you'll do really really well. Keep the diet and training strong right up until the day of the competition and you'll do great.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

aww thanks you two!!  Im going to try my best! thanks for the supprt!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

You will do excellent in your comp-look at you! Your body is amazing! Hopefully someday with my "now" clean diet and weight training I can look a little bit like you!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You will do excellent in your comp-look at you! Your body is amazing! Hopefully someday with my "now" clean diet and weight training I can look a little bit like you!



ohh sweetie, thank you!  you really should not compare yourself to others though!  remember that you can only do that best for your body! and without a doubt Im sure that you can reach that! Im behind u hun.. support/advice, anything! your doing great girlie!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

How many grams of fat do you usually get in 1 day AJ? No carb day for you today? Im having one, its getting pretty easy now, I dont dread them as much! Rest day...WAS gonna go do cardio this am, but at 6am, -47, naaaaa.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How many grams of fat do you usually get in 1 day AJ? No carb day for you today? Im having one, its getting pretty easy now, I dont dread them as much! Rest day...WAS gonna go do cardio this am, but at 6am, -47, naaaaa.




BRRR  its alot warmer here today, 18F rather then 30 below! stay warm hun! 

my fat intake varys each day, less on high carb days and more on no carb days. high carb days are usually 40g, no carb days 50-60g's . 
ahh todays low carb for me.. so I still get some!  tomarrows no!  Im off to the gym in a few. weee shoulders/hammies


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Muscles!!!

Just popping in to say hello!  Stay warm Hun and have a good workout!  I am doing legs today! Uggghhh!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Muscles!!!
> 
> Just popping in to say hello!  Stay warm Hun and have a good workout!  I am doing legs today! Uggghhh!!



what did you call me?  lol! 

I saw the leg workout GP gave you for legs! jumpins! crazy intense!!  
I just got back from my training..Ive decided Im a weakling. blah. feel like one anyways. darn dieting


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

You a weakling? I should spank ya now!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_ I should spank ya now!



Ooh... can I watch  hahaha


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You a weakling? I should spank ya now!



 someone heard me! hehe but its truee!!!!  I feel weak. my norms for lifts are down and what used to feel moderate seems heavy now. ahhhh its playing mind games on my poor dieting body...


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Actually-I take that back cause with those guns you would probably kick my ass! No seriously though, some days i feel weak too on my lifts-probably cause of the lowered carbs too-not nearly as low as you I dont think.  I feel for ya.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

ohhh my....  your too silly!! lol 
your right... its just the dieting thats making me weaker. but gosh darn it is SOO hard on the head!! I like to lift heavy.  
Ill stop whining now..


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

I bought low carb bread today! (7carbs per slice) Cant have it till Friday though. I havent had bread in months! Whats for dinner tonight AJ? Chicken for me, yippeee, ya real exciting. No carb days suck.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you got it. I dont stand around and chit chat or spend my time trying to impress others. hehe
> 
> I'll be competing in female bodybuilding at the Nova Scotia provincials. one problem with doing this show is that the majority of my competitors are AS users.. not exactly fair on my part, but thats ok. Ill present myself in the best shape and routine that I can.. and then its up to the judges. If I dont place, thats fine.. its all for experience anyways and saying that I "did it"




Keep up the GREAT work and diet !!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks YM!  

Jill.. you know.. I never ate much bread as a kid.. always made me feel sick. it wasnt until last year that I found out I was allergic to wheat/gluten/maltodextrin. go figure. ahhh another no carb day for you? blah. mines tomarrow.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

Jan 28th
*9 weeks 3 days to go! 
-low carb day

meal 1-
oats(=35g carbs)
10 egg whites 1 yolk
coffee w/1T. half&half

meal 2-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(35g)
5 fish oil caps

meal 3-
150g chicken
mushrooms/rom lettuce
1tsp olive oil 

~train

meal 4-
whey protein-isolate(27g)
oats(=35g carbs)

~ 1.5 hours posing practice with coach

meal 5- 
1 can tuna
2 egg whites
5 fish oil caps
mush/broccoli

meal 6-
150g chicken
1tsp olive oil
broccoli/mushrooms
rom lettuce  

 training = shoulders/traps/hams

-db military press
25/10(warmupset) 30/12, 35/9, 35/8*  
-standing db lat flys
20/12, 20/11 dropset-15/8, 20/12 dropset-15/7
-incl rear lat flys
15/13, 15/12, 20/9, 20/8
-standing db shrugs
65/12, 70/10, 70/9
-SL deads
135/13, 185/9, 185/8, 205/5 **
-lying leg curls
50/12, 60/10, 60/9 dropset 40/8

*im mad, was pressing 40's before with the same reps.. grr
** sigh.. another lift thats lagging.. I was doing 225 for the same this fall.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Lookin good AJ.  Damn girl, you DB shrug more than me


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

haha thanks PM!! I doubt Im shrugging more that you..  


a few notes for today. I cant say how thankful I am to have the coach I do helping me. He truly is the greatest help... he not only pushes me to do the best but his motivation/advice on everything is so overwhelming (in a good way). He's really helping to keep me focused, especially in those times that I tend to doubt myself. He sees my determination, and helps me to build on it rather than others around me questioning my motives, etc. I honestly dont think that I could have gone through with actaully competing without him. not just for the posing/training/diet but the mental level as well. 
and on that note, he tells me that I need to decide what I want to splurge on and hes taking me out to dinner for the hard work Ive done so far..... I told him that I would just rather have a ton of oats and peanut butter(honestly said that). he Laughed and said that I HAD to eat bad.. my body needed the shock before we let my body see the "darkside" of the final 6 weeks of dieting..   I know hes right but I just dont crave junk.. blah. I know how great it will be for my metabolism, balance normal hormone levels, etc, etc.  I also know that Ill put on anywheres from 5-10lb water doing so. blah.  ah well, I will listen.. just no idea what or where I want to go. Im weird I know!  

thats my rant for today! hehe


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 29, 2004)

You are NOT weird!! You are awesome!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

> training = shoulders/traps/hams
> 
> -db military press
> 25/10(warmupset) 30/12, 35/9, 35/8*
> ...


Nice workout Jen! 

Impressive strength as usual. DB press strength is awesome, and your DB shrug strength is just insane! You DB shrug more than a lot of guys in my gym, nice work. SLDL strength is also great.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

haha trust me Sapp, I AM weird!! told that at least once a day!  I like it tho! hehe thanks girl! 

thanks Mike! appreciate all the comments  altho I wish that I could agree strength wise.. blah. kinda cant wait until after comp and get back to some norm lifts!


----------



## Flex (Jan 29, 2004)

Stiff legged deadlifting 205x5?? DAMN girl, nice work haha.

Good luck in your dieting and your comp. overall. I dont even wanna begin to know how hard dieting is. 
                                                                        FLEX


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

Even though I said it in your new picture but I'll say here it, too!  

What a hottie/cutie!!!!  

BTW,


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Awww thanks David!  so sweet of you to say! 

Thanks Flex! (although I feel weak on that lift, but Ill shut up now... haha)
dieting's not that tuff... Im doing ok. come 6 weeks out though, Ive got a feeling thats when the "fun" begins!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah at 9 weeks you can allow yourself to cheat just a little bit. When it gets down to 5-6 weeks, get ready for hell, lol. I know you can stick it out though Jen.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Yeah at 9 weeks you can allow yourself to cheat just a little bit. When it gets down to 5-6 weeks, get ready for hell, lol. I know you can stick it out though Jen.




thanks hun! thats what my coach says.. body is going to see the darkside.. go to places it has never been!! ekk!  
did u read my last long thread from last nite.... coach says I get a big ol cheat meal soon....


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

Uh oh, cheat meal huh? That makes me want one, lol. I am not so sure that its a necessity. I think a refeed would be a much better option, but that's just my personal opinion. I think what he has in mind is spiking your leptin levels because youre about to sink them with the extreme dieting. Regardless, good luck.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Uh oh, cheat meal huh? That makes me want one, lol. I am not so sure that its a necessity. I think a refeed would be a much better option, but that's just my personal opinion. I think what he has in mind is spiking your leptin levels because youre about to sink them with the extreme dieting. Regardless, good luck.




HEY no thinking of cheating yourself hun!  
ahh yes little does he know that I am pretty knowledgable about refeeds and leptin, etc. soooo I plan to make it a good amount of carbs and lower in fat!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

That's great Jen, good to know that you are even more knowledgeable than you coach with up to date diet studies. I would even consider doing a 24-hour refeed. Maybe even double your maintenance calories, very high in carbs and low in fat like you said. I am sure that now youre leptin levels are starting to suffer. Especially considering how lean you are.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> That's great Jen, good to know that you are even more knowledgeable than you coach with up to date diet studies. I would even consider doing a 24-hour refeed. Maybe even double your maintenance calories, very high in carbs and low in fat like you said. I am sure that now youre leptin levels are starting to suffer. Especially considering how lean you are.




you bethca.. Im sure their low, and glycogen stores could defintly use some refilling for more energy and reset my metabolism! 
thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> haha thanks PM!! I doubt Im shrugging more that you..
> 
> 
> ...



JUST SAW THIS --And I know how you feel exactly-- I have an awesome coach too!!!! And lots of help on here for keeping me sane! 

Keep Up the good work!!!!  Your Awesome Jen!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2004)

Jen- my coach (Jodi ) has me doing drinking Leptigen instead of "cheat" or "refeeds"  Just wanted to share how lucky you are!  LOL


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Stace!!  Appreciate the support! Everyone here is so awesome! Im so lucky to have you all!  makes a big diff! 

ohhh Rock, talk to Jodi and see if she'll let you have just one!! 
this is going to be my first refeed and probably my last. actaully I dont know waht my diet is going to look like for 6 weeks out yet..   
Your going to do so well though Rock! Jodi's going to be great help!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

What do you want to eat at your cheat meal? Im planning one for Feb 14-me and my honey are going for dinner, and then Im gonna have a chocolate bar (hes having beer as his cheat)! And its just gonna be a cheat MEAL, not a binge day!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What do you want to eat at your cheat meal? Im planning one for Feb 14-me and my honey are going for dinner, and then Im gonna have a chocolate bar (hes having beer as his cheat)! And its just gonna be a cheat MEAL, not a binge day!




hmmmm dont know what I want yet.... Ive got to make up my mind. but let me guarantee you it'll be more than just a chocolate bar! haha Id rather eat an evil Trioplex bar then a choc bar.. hmm food is what Im gonna have!  
awwwwwwwwww and I wish I had a hunny!! gosh I didnt even realize that Valentines day was coming up  never liked that day..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for mentioning V day...


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks for mentioning V day...




*hugs* it'll be ok.. If I can survive another lonely year through it then so can you.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't be sad... Jen.  I will be your valentine!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Its just another day really-we are using it as an excuse to cheat, how dumb really. We all luv ya AJ!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

AHHHH its ok girls!! You guys enjoy V Day with your hunnys!! Im happy for you!! 
I just could never stand seeing all the happy couples on Vday. .. blah the only time valentines was nice was in elementary school when we got to make our own lil mailboxes to decorate and exchanged valentines cards. ahh the good ol days!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 29, 2004)

Finally I get to read through your journal, you rock girl, wow, your strength is amazing for such a tiny thing, your awesome Jen, best of luck with all that you choose to do, I know you'll be kicking ass at your comp, good  for you "au naturelle" you have God given genetics, me too if I can just find them again, haha...

Valentines is a bummer this year for me too, oh well 

When is your dinner??? Have fun, it will be your last for a little while, might's well enjoy it, going to read your journal at Avant too..........


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Jan 29th
*no carb day

meal 1-
10 egg whites
1 yolk 
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 2-
150g chicken
2 tsp olive oil 
mush/lettuce

meal 3- 
whey protein-egg/casein blend(35g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 4-
150g chicken
1tsp olive oil 
rom lettuce

~cardio

meal 5- 
150g chicken 
1Tbsp. PB 
broc/mush/lettuce
2 egg whites

meal 6-
whey protein-casein/egg blend(35g)
5 fish oil caps

cardio = 30mins cycle, mod-high intensity. then 20min powerwalk home(as everyday)  

I am still VERY sore..lower back and hammies from deads yestarday, traps are really sore, shoulders are tender. the hot bubble bath tonite felt awesome.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Finally I get to read through your journal, you rock girl, wow, your strength is amazing for such a tiny thing, your awesome Jen, best of luck with all that you choose to do, I know you'll be kicking ass at your comp, good  for you "au naturelle" you have God given genetics, me too if I can just find them again, haha...
> 
> Valentines is a bummer this year for me too, oh well
> ...




aww thanks Katie!  truly just too darned kind! appreciate all the support! 

Valentines has always been a bummer for me!  ughh *someday* Hope yours turns out ok hun! 

hmmm not sure when my diner is.. I emailed my coach a lil while ago.. and now Im not sure if its saturday or not.. we're doing a demo at GNC for Zantrax. fun stuff. 
ahh my journal on avant is pretty much the same as here. same logs of diet and training anyways.  
thanks again hun!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> we're doing a demo at GNC for Zantrax. fun stuff.



What do you mean?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What do you mean?



 my coach is a Prolab sponsered athlete.. part of the deal with that is he has to do 2 demos for Prolab per month. (I dont know why Zantrax tho this time.... ) anyways Prolab is looking to take me on for sponsorship as well so they have me doing demos right now too :shh: now keep that on the hush!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Holy Chit....  Holy Chit....  Holy Chit....    @_@!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

How is you diet split up Jen, how many days of low/high/no carbs do you do? And who designed it, your coach?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> my coach is a Prolab sponsered athlete.. part of the deal with that is he has to do 2 demos for Prolab per month. (I dont know why Zantrax tho this time.... ) anyways Prolab is looking to take me on for sponsorship as well so they have me doing demos right now too :shh: now keep that on the hush!


That is AWESOME Jen!!   

Don't you want to be my valentine???


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

Jen...If you have someone willing to sponsor you, your doing awesome!  Those are hard to come by!  Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> How is you diet split up Jen, how many days of low/high/no carbs do you do? And who designed it, your coach?



yes coachs idea. but its just a basic carb cycle diet, pretty similar to TP's altho a bit stricter. I cycle, high, low no and then repeat in that fashion.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

awww Jodie and Sapp thanks! its still up in the air.. a possibility. I didnt want to say much now because I dont know for sure.. and I dont want to get my own hopes up :shurg: ya know. 

Sappy..you already have a valentine hun! cant have 2!  But I still love ya!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2004)

That is awesome news Jen! Good luck with that!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Sappy..you already have a valentine hun! cant have 2!  But I still love ya!



Oh OK... I guess you are right


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey sunshine! I read your post in Jennys journal-why those guys were staring at you was cause they were jealous! Who wouldnt be? Your body kicks ass girl!! Keep up the hard work and screw those weinies in the gym! You look hot, your muscle structure is amazing. Id be might happy with your physique!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey JIll!! thanks for the self image boost hun! appreciate it! ughh I dont know why they had to keep going on about it. to have a GUY make fun of me is terrible its a no wonder I cant get a man. serious.  I wish that they would feel the same as you do.  your such a darling. seriuos though as of lately I keep second guessing myself. I mean I feel lonely sometimes..not that I dont have a ton of friends.. just seems that their interest is somewheres else. most guys think Im weird for loving bodybuilding. heck I could relate to any female around here about my lifestyle, most are out partying at all crazy hours of the nite. I dont drink and am not into the bar scene. its sooo hard on my head. all I want sometimes is just a hunny to cuddle with. sighh..  everyone keeps telling me ohh yah in time, blah blah.. but its been forever!! and I dont mean just a couple months either. Im talking since the end of grade 11. my senior year in high school was a bummer, I dont know but it seemed like every guy was afraid to approach me.. I know my ex had something to do with that but still. I didnt even have a date for my prom until a week before a guy from another town offered to go with me so I wouldnt be dateless. 
blah Im babling here. just need to vent. its really bugging me, and as of late its even more.. Idont know if its becuase Im dieting and my hormones are wacked er what. emotional side coming out.  
sorry to go on and on. blah.. 

hmm on a better note. I got a MILLION things done today. felt good. day off work(except for that one hour earlier). just laying back and finally enjoying the peace of not being rushed or stressed from having something imp to do. 
and its high carb day so I got to have my oaties!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

You'll find someone when you least expect.  It's weird how it happens. When you did get one, make sure he is a man and not a boy. Those never grow up.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Jen-- what great news that you may have a sponsor-- that rocks-- I'm sure they will!! Your a wonderful person w/ a KNOCKOUT BODY!!!!

I always have hated valentine's day-- I STILL do--and I'm married--its just so lame to me!!! Your right- It was much funner in elementary school!!! 

But you will find a great guy one day I know! My husband doesn't understand my working out--and neither do my friends and family-- on here is the only time I can talk about working out. I know how you feel.

YEAH Its high carb day for you!! Kick ass! Enjoy your Oats girl!!!! 

SMILE!!!!! WE lOVE YOU!


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

A lot of people I associate with dont understand my lifestyle either. Me and my honey relate NOW, but a few years ago all he ate was fast food!! The people I work with munch on junk and eat fast food daily-which sometimes makes it had. You will soon enough find a man-gosh I know dozens of men who would want to date ya! Im sure though he will have all the same interest as you. Just remind yourself how far you have came with your body. Dont be so hard on yourself!


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree with JBL....you find someone when you arent looking...just dont have your eyes closed when opportunities arise.

I moved to Texas and finding a girlfriend was the last thing on my mind...i was here for school and that was my focus....i had no interest in going out or dating.....so of course what happened?...i met jodie (jlb001)....and now we live together.

I think that it is important to find someone who understands your interests....especially if you want to compete....it is very demanding, expensive, draining, etc. it is hard to understand if you havent done it before or at least have been around it.


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a bfriend one time and I dont like to drink, dont like the bar scene - I dont like to go out to eat often - so there is not much left to do in terms of dating.  I started trying to do all those things w/ him and felt so horrible I cut it off.  If your lifestyles dont match........ now I have someone who besides the occasional weekend binge on some beer tries has hard as he can to eat healthy and workout - I'm so glad i waited for him.  Those guys are worth waiting for.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

oh my gosh. I love you all. I feel a tad embarressed now for getting all emotional in my journal. 

Stace-Im smiling for you hun!!  thanks! 
usually I deal with all this very well. its just as of late..  weird. its really setting in. Mm on a good note I did enjoy my oats! gosh darn they were great! 

Jill- I try not be be hard on myself. Ive always been a VERY independant person, pretty much raised my bro and I since I was 12.. so its weird for me to be acting like this. I need a swift kick in the booty! haha 

Dr.C- your absolulty right. I cant see myself being with someone who does not respect my lifestyle our own goals. its soo hard to even find friends like that.. Ill try to keep my eyes open.. I guess patience is virtue. I didnt know that how you and Jodie met up!! thats soo cool!  you two are cute together!! 

Candy- so good for you for making the right move and getting outta the unhappy relationship hun! I couldnt put myself through that at all. and Im even more happy for you for finding that right someone! Hold onto him!  

ok.. I need some cafe to relax.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

You can get emotional anytime you want girl--its your journal-and we will always be here for you! 

Enjoy your day off honey- and I'm glad your smiling--keep it on your pretty face!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Prolab is looking to take me on for sponsorship as well so they have me doing demos right now too :shh: now keep that on the hush!



That's great news.     




Don't worry. I won't tell anyone.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey JIll!! thanks for the self image boost hun! appreciate it! ughh I dont know why they had to keep going on about it. to have a GUY make fun of me is terrible its a no wonder I cant get a man. serious.  I wish that they would feel the same as you do.  your such a darling. seriuos though as of lately I keep second guessing myself. I mean I feel lonely sometimes..not that I dont have a ton of friends.. just seems that their interest is somewheres else. most guys think Im weird for loving bodybuilding. heck I could relate to any female around here about my lifestyle, most are out partying at all crazy hours of the nite. I dont drink and am not into the bar scene. its sooo hard on my head. all I want sometimes is just a hunny to cuddle with. sighh..  everyone keeps telling me ohh yah in time, blah blah.. but its been forever!! and I dont mean just a couple months either. Im talking since the end of grade 11. my senior year in high school was a bummer, I dont know but it seemed like every guy was afraid to approach me.. I know my ex had something to do with that but still. I didnt even have a date for my prom until a week before a guy from another town offered to go with me so I wouldnt be dateless.
> blah Im babling here. just need to vent. its really bugging me, and as of late its even more.. Idont know if its becuase Im dieting and my hormones are wacked er what. emotional side coming out.
> sorry to go on and on. blah..
> ...


Awww, you'll find the right guy in time Jen, definitely. I am very much into bodybuilding as you know. Don't drink, don't smoke, not into the bar scene. And it's definitely tough to try and find a girl like that as well. But they ARE out there, that is what's important. Sometimes a lot of guys like myself are VERY shy. I will not approach a girl at all unless she either continues to stare at me, lol, or just talks to me first. 

Don't worry about getting emotional either, we all do from time to time.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Awww, you'll find the right guy in time Jen, definitely. I am very much into bodybuilding as you know. Don't drink, don't smoke, not into the bar scene. And it's definitely tough to try and find a girl like that as well. But they ARE out there, that is what's important. Sometimes a lot of guys like myself are VERY shy. I will not approach a girl at all unless she either continues to stare at me, lol, or just talks to me first.
> 
> Don't worry about getting emotional either, we all do from time to time.




thanks Mike. I guess that Im not the only one that suffers from these difficulties. blah its no fun at all. kinda depressing sometimes though. Ill live. or else become a nun.. hey now theres an idea. except for the skirts. haha 
Im sure that you'll find someone too hun, you never know that shyness may benefit you. I dont know. lol


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Jen!

To further comment on V-day I have to agree with Stacey and that V-Day is sooooooooooooo overated!  Why?  First off, I can love my hunny any old day and I don't need an "official" day to do it either!  I think I did MORE for my hunny throughout the year than on that day anyways!  So, V-Day sweetheart... don't sweat it!  

As for having a  hunny sometimes I think it's not worth it especially while trying to obtain your fitness/BB goals.  Most tend to become a distraction because of their lack of understanding 
(dieting, sleeping, eating, training etc.) towards your goal.  Unless of course you DO find someone that does understand!  Well, if it's any consolatlion, I ended all my little party girls because it was so self destructive because of their drinking/drugs etc.  Not that I did the drugs but I did do the partying/drinking - no sleeping and what did I gain from it?  Weight!!!!!!    So, by latching onto my trainer, ALOT of sacrifices were made!!!!

Am I happy at this time?

Yes!!!

Do I have more respect from others and for my lifestyle change?

YES!!!


And you know what?  The door to more quality people IS VERY OPEN!  I have met some of the most down to earth-beautiful-sexy women and they like what they see in me!  But they probably wouldn't have 3 months ago!

So, don't let love play on your mind too much!  Let it fall into place as others have said here previously and believe me, you WILL be SO MUCH HAPPIER!!!     (As I am)


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh David that was great advice! thank you!  Im glad that I have ppl to help smarten me up sometimes. sighhh I wont go on another babbling spree again tonite. (thank goodness eh!) lol

blah Im bored tonite. cant stay out late, demo tomarrow with my coach. girls are all went out for pizza and then bar hoping!  YAyyy so I rented a movie and will prob fall asleep to that tonite.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

Jan 30th
*9weeks 1day to go!! 
*high carb day! 

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk

meal 2-
100g sweet potato
150g chicken
coffee w/1T half&half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=60g carbs)
1/4c blueberries
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 4-
1can tuna
5 fish oil caps
broc/mushr/beansprouts/lettuce

meal 5-
150g chicken
broc/peppers/mush/lettuce
1tsp olive oil

meal 6-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(34g)
5 fish oil caps

 

training = back/bi's
-closegrip pullups(unassisted)
13, 12, 10
-bent over bb rows
70/10(warmup) 90/11, 100/9, 100/8, 110/6
-one arm db rows
40/11, 45/8, 45/7
-nautilus pullovers
90/11, 100/10, 110/8, 110/7
-bb curls
50/12, 60/9, 60/8
-incl alt db curls
20/10, 20/9 dropset-15/8, 25/6-dropset 15/7
-lying cable curls
40/10, 45/8, 45/8-dropset 25/9 

an alright workout I guess.. was pretty darn vascular I must say. good signs though. 
and this evening Ive been mighty hungry.. laying all those veggies to me to try to fill up.


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2004)

How do you cook your sweet potatos? 13 pullups, impressed. Actually, Im impressed with the entire workout!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 30, 2004)

on high carb days do you generally get 200-250 g carbs?

and honey....you're a gorgeous, focussed wonderful woman so don't you worry.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks Jill! 
I cook my sweet taters in the microwave in a glass dish with a lid.. takes about 5 minutes when I slice it up. I LOVE them in the oven.. but sadly I dont have one.. so I make do 

aww NG thanks!! your so sweet! 
ha I wish my carbs were that high.. there about 150-160g.. altho if you added all the veggies it would be higher.. but it takes so much to digest them that I dont count them much.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 30, 2004)

got ya.  so now i'm gonna ask...where are you coming in carb count wise on your low carb days?  (i can figure out no carb all by myself.   )


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> got ya.  so now i'm gonna ask...where are you coming in carb count wise on your low carb days?  (i can figure out no carb all by myself.   )



approx 90g. (again the veggies would change the exacts)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

Why swich your status to always "offline"?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> my coach is a Prolab sponsered athlete.. part of the deal with that is he has to do 2 demos for Prolab per month. (I dont know why Zantrax tho this time.... ) anyways Prolab is looking to take me on for sponsorship as well so they have me doing demos right now too :shh: now keep that on the hush!


       Awesome babe


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Jen ,

Hey how do you like the lying cable curls?  I was going to put those in my workout when i first started this cycle but i just couldn't seem to get positioned right .  

Gary


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

thanks Katie  

PM-for a change simply. hehe

Gary-  I actually took me a lil while to get the position and move right for the lying cable curls, but once I did.. I love em! can really feel them burning!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 31, 2004)

Gosh I miss one day of IM and what happens? My friend Jen becomes a world famous sponsored athlete!!   I hope it works out for you honey, that is so exciting. No one deserves it more than you. You are an inspiration to anyone, of any age.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Gosh I miss one day of IM and what happens? My friend Jen becomes a world famous sponsored athlete!!   I hope it works out for you honey, that is so exciting. No one deserves it more than you. You are an inspiration to anyone, of any age.



 thanks HC!! It would be cool if things went through but Im not so certain.. its just a consideration right now. My life will go on if I dont get the sponsership, but it would be awesome. 
Off to the demo in a couple hours! goshh I hope it goes ok. thank goodness my coach is doing this one with me to begin with! 
Have a great day hun!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2004)

You are getting SPONSERED???


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> You are getting SPONSERED???




 haha SHHH maybbeee


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Jen ,

Can't wait to hear how the demo went ! 

Guess I'll try the lying cable curls again soon, I will be changing some exercises in my routine in a few weeks  for variety.

Gary


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

Hows your day going honey?  Hope your demo went grrrreat!


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey AJ, I think it was you who said you eat sf jello mixed with cottage cheese, how do you do that? Do you blend the cottage cheese, then mix it in with the jello (liquid form), THEN put it in the fridge for a few hours? I hope it was you!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

dont you hate it when you get everything typed out and then get booted.  

anyways the demo went great today! went by fast, got talking about stocks with my coach..  (we werent that busy)

hmm Jill I dont know if it was me that suggested that but I have dont it many times. you can do it 2 ways... one, you can mix the cottage cheese and jello in the blender and then let it set in the fridge.. OR you could just let the jello set on its own and then mix in some in with cottage cheese. same taste overall!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2004)

Jen...I had your Mexican food today.  hehe


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jen...I had your Mexican food today.  hehe




Mmmm what did you have for me?!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2004)

Beef fajita encladas, rice, no beans and chips and salsa.  hehe


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Beef fajita encladas, rice, no beans and chips and salsa.  hehe



 I hope you ate lots in thoughts of me! Yummyy.. the chips I could live without.. and I like beans!! haha nevertheless at this point Id eat it anyways!  hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2004)

We did!  I need to stop teasing you about food.  Pay backs will be hell soon.  As soon as I start dieting and doing cardio..please consider me free game.  HEHE


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Jen!

Glad to hear the demo went well!  Have a great weekend and don't check my journal til Monday.  I wasn't too good today with my diet.....  si I didn't even post it!!  

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

haha Jodie its ok.. they say that its best to talk about our frustrations and obsessions rather than to give in.. I dont think that Ive talked about food so much in my life.  

Thanks Cyndi! tomarrow will be great, a day off stress and hectic schedules! (I checked your journal btw....  ) 
you have a great weekend too hun!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

Jan 31st
*9 weeks today!!
*low carb day

meal 1-
oats(=35g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(35g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 3-
150g chicken
1tsp olive oil
mush/lettuce

~train

meal 4-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 5-
150g chicken
1tsp olive oil 
broc/mush/peppers/lettuce

meal 6-
1can tuna
5 fish oil caps
broc/mush/lettuce  

training = chest/tri's

-incl db press
25/10, 30/10(warmupsets) 35/11, 40/9, 40/8
-flat db press
40/10, 40/10, 45/7 drop 30/6
-pec dec
50/12, 60/9, 60/10 dropset 40/7
-bench dips
bw+25/12, bw+35/10, bw+35/9 dropset bw/8
-lying skullcrushers
45/12, 55/10, 55/9
-overhead db tri ext. 
40/12, 45/10, 45/8  

...........still feel that strength is down on this workout.. should be pressing more  Ive really got to learn to deal with this strength issues. Im trying to not let it get to me... I keep trying to tell myself that "I can do that" (lift) anyways. just doesnt seem to be working to my luck. 
diet was ok today.. plugged myself with veggies tonite, really hungry!!..was busy all day so worked up the appetite I guess.. and practised posing tonite. 
my back is veryyy sore today from yestardays workout. usually doms doesnt hit me until the 2nd day.. cant wait for tomarrow


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

AJ, do you recommend doing a warmup exercise before EACH exercise? SO, if your doing 4 different exercises, youd do a warmup for each? Ive read of people doing that, It just depends how im feeling that day, and how many warmup sets I do.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> AJ, do you recommend doing a warmup exercise before EACH exercise? SO, if your doing 4 different exercises, youd do a warmup for each? Ive read of people doing that, It just depends how im feeling that day, and how many warmup sets I do.



nanh not before EACH exercise. I dont anyways. I will do light stretching and a couple warmup light sets for my first exercises. for the rest I just begin with a weight that I can get a few more reps outta.. as you can see I up the weight either the 2nd er 3rd set, depending how many reps I pull out.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Like always, highly impressed with your regimen!

Hi Jen!

I have a question for you.

Legs:

When you their sore as heck, is there anything (s) you do in particular to expediate recovery?

Currently this is what I do:

Stretch
Hot bath
Glutamine
Flax
Multi's
Vit C
Calcium/Magnesium

And a whole lotta bitchin' and complaining.

Do you have any other suggestions that I can do or try?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Like always, highly impressed with your regimen!
> Hi Jen!
> I have a question for you.
> ...



Hey David! thanks! 
you know I follow the same things you do for recovery.. hot bath, lots and lots of stretching, especially after training. extra vit C/E and glutamine for sure. 
also something that I have found to help with DOMS with legs is actually doing cardio the day after legs when they are not at their peak of soreness. by doing so I find that the 48hour post training soreness is not near as bad. just an idea!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey David! thanks!
> you know I follow the same things you do for recovery.. hot bath, lots and lots of stretching, especially after training. extra vit C/E and glutamine for sure.
> also something that I have found to help with DOMS with legs is actually doing cardio the day after legs when they are not at their peak of soreness. by doing so I find that the 48hour post training soreness is not near as bad. just an idea!




Well, believe it or not, I still do my split cardio session through all of this andthe day after they do feel pretty good the next day, however, the 2nd day   NO way!    I still do my cardio but I end up moving like an old man or turtle.  I sometimes wonder if it's worth it because I can barely get my heart rate for fat burning  around 120 and Debi wants it around 135-140 bpm.  
I wear a hat on that day and pull it over my eyes so others can't see the tears in my eyes when Im on the bike!!!

Thanks for the advice Jen!


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> I wear a hat on that day and pull it over my eyes so others can't see the tears in my eyes when Im on the bike!!!


Cute!


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the tip to AJ!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

AJj- I think your lifts are great!! Nothing to complain about in my opinion! You really impress me with what your putting up. But, I also sympathise with how you feel!  Looks great to me.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey girl!
Your comp is getting closer and closer. You will be looking so smokin! 

Your diet and workout look great - keep up the hard work hun!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Cute!




It's true!  

I think I might get some glasses that are slightly tinted and stylish to cover up the pain as well!

I took Jen's advice this AM and was able to get my heart rate up to 130 even through the pain.  I took the longest bath last night too, and the water was STEAMY.  It helped greatly!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2004)

Those lifts beat what the women lift in the gym that I go to. The sponsorship would be great. The free supplements alone would be worth it.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

hey David Im glad to see you suffered through the cardio session day after legs! its tuff but defintly works for me being less sore! and dont let that bath get too hot and burn yourself! 

Rock/Hiker.. thanks!!  I really appreciate the support! 

Captain.... you must not see other woman training at times your not there. bc those lifts are poopers.  (Im really gonna shut up about it now..) lol Thanks though! and your right free supps would rock!! everythings so freakin expensive these days!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey sweetie  My no carb day is almost over, how's your going?  
You are doing so amazing.. We need lots of pics of that comp! Are you starting to get nervous? How are your family and friends handling it? Being supportive?

I hope you're having a great Sunday


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey sweetie  My no carb day is almost over, how's your going?
> You are doing so amazing.. We need lots of pics of that comp! Are you starting to get nervous? How are your family and friends handling it? Being supportive?
> 
> I hope you're having a great Sunday



Hey Jenny!! ughhh todays no carb day is kicking me in the butt.. I feel completly drained right now.  I was FULL of energy this morning, got a ton of things done, hit the gym but then later this afternoon I was beat.. had to take a lil nap. and that is NOT like me.. I NEVER nap. ever. I feel so...lazy.. if I do. ahh guess my body needed it. 

thanks for all the support hun! sure means alot to me!!  dont you worry Ill have tons of pics, my dads going to take some and they have ppl there that take pics too. and my mom is going to video tape it! 
Im not real nervous yet.. this morning I was actaully getting real excited about it and kept telling myself Im going to present myself the best. haha trying to boost my ego some. 
family is being very supportive right now.. close friends are supportive but alot think Ive gone off my rocker.. (just not a female thing to do... I think they feel I should of took up ballet er summin)  as if. 

Hope your days going great too!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2004)

Jen.....Hang in there, the day is almost over.  Oats in the am!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

hehe Im hanging in Jodie! mmmmm oats would be SOO good right now. practised posing for a while tonite but felt light heated.. blah. 

Feb 1st
-no carb day 

meal 1-
10 egg whites
1 yolk
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 2-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(36g)
5 fish oil caps

~cardio/abs

meal 3-
150g chicken
2tsp olive oil
mush/lettuce

meal 4-
50g chicken
4 egg whites
2tsp olive oil 
broc/peppers/lettuce

meal 5-
150g chicken
2tsp PB
broc/mush/lettuce

meal 6-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(34g)
5 fish oil caps 

cardio = 30min cycle(mod-high intensity)
abs- 
weighted decline crunches superset w/decline twists
cable crunches
incl reverse crunches


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

Yummy, pb, you havent eaten that for a while! Just cardio today? Its nice for a change eh? AJ, do you eat fresh mushrooms? And, are those veggies broc/mush/lettuce in a salad? Keep on truckin' girlie, carbs are a coming!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Yummy, pb, you havent eaten that for a while! Just cardio today? Its nice for a change eh? AJ, do you eat fresh mushrooms? And, are those veggies broc/mush/lettuce in a salad? Keep on truckin' girlie, carbs are a coming!



Ive been allowing myself a lil PB as a fat source on no carb days..just to keep me a lil sane.. hard though the jar starts calling my name!  but Ive been a good girl, no worries. 

actually I cook all my veggies except the lettuce(haha).I cant stand them raw. just lightly grill them with my meats. 
mmmmmmmmm carbs in the morning!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

Damn Jen, cardio on no carbs, I dont know how you do it! LOL, looks good though, hang in there.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Damn Jen, cardio on no carbs, I dont know how you do it! LOL, looks good though, hang in there.



I dont know how I did it either.. it was all a mere blurr.  
nanh it wasnt bad during the cardio but later in the afternoon.. guess I used up all my energy! 
Mmm oats this morning


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you look forward to your high carb days? Looking good!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

Morning girl! Hope you have a super day sunshine! I started recording my workouts just for you! Actually, it gives me something to do inbetween sets too! Off to train!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

ohh you wanna betcha I do Rock!! I love my oats!!its my comfort food(along with pb) and my energy levels suck sometimes without carbs.  

hey Jill! My days been going good so far. no work today, tomarrow though. did legs...  brutal. 
Im glad to hear that your going to log your training now! good girl!  Have a good day too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 2, 2004)

You are such a motivation.  I love the abs, and even though you don't believe it - your legs are hot!!!   You've already got the body that I want!!  Have you always been in such great shape? 

Your going to kick ass  in your competition!! 

~Andrea


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> You are such a motivation.  I love the abs, and even though you don't believe it - your legs are hot!!!   You've already got the body that I want!!  Have you always been in such great shape?
> 
> Your going to kick ass  in your competition!!
> ...



Aww thanks Andrea! so very kind of you to say such nice things! 
(Im not allowed to disagree with the legs comment.. Jodies orders.. haha) but thank you!
hmm always been in great shape? I still think Ive got a ton to improve on (u know, worst critic syndrome) but I have always been athletic throughout my life. so it was installed in me at a young age I guess. 
thanks again girl!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

Feb 2nd
*high carb day (horray!!)

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk

meal 2-
whey protein-casein/egg blend(30g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 3-
150g chicken
100g sweet potato

~train

meal 4-
oats(=60gcarbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)
tbls. blueberries

meal 5-
150g chicken
broc/mush/peppers/lettuce
1tsp olive oil 

meal 6-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(30g)
5 fish oil caps 


training = quads/calves
-bb squats
90/10 (warmupset), 135/15, 155/12, 175/10, 205/6 *
-incl leg press(close)
180/21, 230/16, 270/14, 360/7 dropset 180/12 
-walking lunges
4 sets of gym perimeter
-standing calf raise
220/16, 240/13, 240/13, 260/11
-leg press mach calf press
180/19, 240/16, 270/12 dropset 180/11

*wanted to see how much I could pull out of me at this point...not bad I guess.. was squatting 2 plates/side (20lbs more) back on novemeber. grrrr 
my legs were DEAD after this... high reps really pull a lot from me. needless to say even after being beat tonite I went for a real long walk downtown, +hour or so. I like walking in the city when its dark, all the lights n stuff. haha weird I know. 
-and on another note... pretty crazy things going on..got out of the bath tonight and man o man are the veins in my lower abs and hips(like high leg area) are reallyyy coming out! gosh   insane. lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Atherjen-- you use a weightbelt?  I like the city at night too.. do you walk by yourself?


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn Aj, i remember reading somewhere you SLDL 205....

i didi those tonite for the 1st time in probably 6 months. I used 225 and did 3 sets of 10. Literally within an hour my hammy's were already killing me.....

NICE WORK and good luck with your 1st comp.......

-the REAL Aj


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

hehe yah I walk by myself PM.. just me and my headphones. I swear Im alright. you sound like my mother. I walk busy streets that are all lit up.. alota ppl around. no worries! 
and a belt? PUUHHLLEEZZEEEE heck no!!! If I need that then I would drop the weight until I could do it on my own. Im a big believer in using my own stabilizer muscles to help me with the lifts rather than a belt. 

thanks Flex!  those SL deads are awesome eh!! you wait until tomarrow when their sore!


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Gal,
Just checking up on you to see how your doing.Hope you have a nice day and keep up the good work


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by black_alicious *_
> Hi Gal,
> Just checking up on you to see how your doing.Hope you have a nice day and keep up the good work



Hey girl! thanks for checking up on me!  
things are going good. feel much more relieved today now that I have a lil glycogen stored in my bod. have to work here in a bit.. hate training late! 
Hope you have a great day too!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Jen...do you use plyos in your leg workouts?  Jusy curious. I miss doing legs!  It seems like forever.  
Hope your having a great day.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2004)

very cool on the new veins showing.   

you're a true inspiration and i'm so glad you're here!

one question - do you use straps when you do the sldl?  lately i find i have to or my grip gives out before my hamstrings (and i'm only using 95 lbs!)


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks Flex!  those SL deads are awesome eh!! you wait until tomarrow when their sore!



holy shit. my hammy's hurt so bad. they literally were sore like an hour after i got home from the gym last night haha.

keep up the good work Aj............Aj


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey girl!
Glad you got to have your high carb day, I bet that felt great.

and Premier is right - you be careful walking around the streets by yourself!

Glad you're doing so great!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

AJ, I almost fell down the stairs leaving my gym today...after doing legs. Havent went heavy and low reps forever! Its all your fault. Thank-you! We'll see how i feel tomorrow.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

ahhh Jill.. my advice on leg day -suck it up! haha sounds like you had an awesome one! if you can barely walk after then youve defintly pushed yourself hard enough! 

Thanks Hiker! you bethca those carbs were yummy yestarday! ... hmmm ok Ill be careful walking alone!  dont think that anyone would dare attack me anyways (... Id kick em in the nuts!) hehe 

Awesome Flex!! If you really do alot of stretching to the hammies the day after it greatly helps with less DOMS 48hours later! 

NG, thanks sweetie! nanh no straps at all... on anything. I truly do not believe in them. I feel that if I cant lift the weight myself then I should drop it until I can work my way heavier on my own... same goes for belts. will never use em. 
what sort of grip are you using? trying doing a reverse grip with one hand. I do that for my left..its underhand grip and the right is overhand grip.... I also use a lil chalk too, but I know not every gym has that. 

Hey Jodie! How are you feeling? 
nanh I dont do plyo squats(that what your refering to?) in leg day. I used to do them every now and again but just havent been for a long time.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> NG, thanks sweetie! nanh no straps at all... on anything. I truly do not believe in them.
> what sort of grip are you using? trying doing a reverse grip with one hand. I do that for my left..its underhand grip and the right is overhand grip....



I hope you are constantly switching your grip up... It affects the way your muscles in you back build.   And if you do, then its good for NG to know that.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I hope you are constantly switching your grip up... It affects the way your muscles in you back build.   And if you do, then its good for NG to know that.




 hmmm I occasionaly switch which hand is over or under but thats it.... does it make a diff like that PM?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

I would answer... but it says your "offline" 

Yea, you need to switch the grip up every other set.  You'll notice that its harder to hold one way than the other.  Thats because your using diff muscles.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would answer... but it says your "offline"
> 
> Yea, you need to switch the grip up every other set.  You'll notice that its harder to hold one way than the other.  Thats because your using diff muscles.



hehe I like to keep people guessing.. am I here.. or am I not!  does it bother you PM?! hahah 

every other set.. well gollyy I guess I best be doing that more often. I dont _every_ set. thanks!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmmm I occasionaly switch which hand is over or under but thats it.... does it make a diff like that PM?



yesm it makes a difference because the "overhand" hand is always in  internal rotation at the shoulder and the "underhand" hand is always in external rotaion at the shoulder.  Your internal rotators are much larger and stronger than you internal rotators and with out switching the grip every set you may end up creating an imbalance in your cervical spine as the hand that is constantly internally rotated will gain greater strength to those stabalizer of the spine on that side.

hope that help,
patrick


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yesm it makes a difference because the "overhand" hand is always in  internal rotation at the shoulder and the "underhand" hand is always in external rotaion at the shoulder.  Your internal rotators are much larger and stronger than you internal rotators and with out switching the grip every set you may end up creating an imbalance in your cervical spine as the hand that is constantly internally rotated will gain greater strength to those stabalizer of the spine on that side.
> 
> hope that help,
> patrick



awesome.. that defintly helped! I need explanations for everything.. er else I can be stubborn! thank you!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hehe I like to keep people guessing.. am I here.. or am I not!  does it bother you PM?! hahah



Actually it does kinda bug me...  

Yea Patrick is a lot smarter than I when it comes to this stuff.  I just know things, but not WHY they should be done


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

Feb 3rd
-8weeks4days to go! 
-low carb day

meal 1-
oats(=35g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
150g chicken
mush/peppers/lettuce
1 tsp olive oil 
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 3-
wheyprotein(35g)
5 fish oil caps

meal 4-
150g chicken
1tsp olive oil 
mush/lettuce

~train

meal 5-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 6-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(23g)
3 egg whites
broc/mushrooms
1tsp olive oil  

 [COLOR=dark-blue]training = shoulders/traps

-standing bb military press
50/10, 50/10(warmupsets) 60/12, 70/9, 70/8
-bb upright rows
70/12, 80/10, 80/9, 90/6 drop 50/8
-standing db lat raise (superset w/front lat raise)
15/13, 20/12, 20/11
-front lat raises
15/12, 20/11, 20/10
-rev pec dec
60/13, 70/10, 70/9 drop 40/8
-bb shrugs
140/14, 180/12, 200/10, 220/7

*had planned to hams today but I just didnt feel like I had enough in me to be doing deads.. and I like to give it my all on those(my fav lift) [/COLOR]


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Do your traps ever get sore?  I am finding it hard to get mine sore


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Do your traps ever get sore?  I am finding it hard to get mine sore



sometimes.. not always.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Shoulders ar my fav to train!  

Now if you say those lifts are weak...I'm coming to Canada.  LOL


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

..............god damn... dieting is kicking me in the ass.... I dont know buts its really f**kin up my hormones or something. Im an emotional blob tonite. dont know whats wrong with me. blah I just keep ballin my eyes out and Im not sure exactly what over  
I think I need to go to bed before I make things worse..I feel so lonely damnit.........


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Your gonna make me cry...

Have you ever meditated?  That helps me with stress.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your gonna make me cry...
> 
> Have you ever meditated?  That helps me with stress.



I dont want to meditate. I dont want to think about things.


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh my good AJ-i know how you feel. Ive been real emotional last night and today, I dont know whats wrong I just wanna cry!! And then I went to 7-11 to get gas, and I was looking at the candy, the chocolates, and found 4 chocolate bars I wanted to try. NO, I didnt buy them. (i wish i could have) And to top it off tomorrow is a no carb day, ahhhhhh. Sorry for ranting in your jornal! BTW, your workout today was awesome! My girl you are strong! Do you measure your oats, 1/4 cup being 13 carbs? Just double checking!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Ugh... maybe take a few deep breaths...  and focus on your body and how it feels, not your thoughts.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

.................... Im feeling a bit better. talking things out helps. 

sorry dont mind me tonite everyone!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

Grrr I wrote a long thing and it had too many smilies!

Jen: dont worry sweetheart because you are truly awesome and this will pass soon! I dont know if perhaps your leptin is low and you need a refeed or cheat which seems like it was my problem, also when i pms i am sooooo upset and have a hard time sticking to diet! so whatever it is thats bothering you dont worry and feel free to send me a PM or IM


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ..............god damn... dieting is kicking me in the ass.... I dont know buts its really f**kin up my hormones or something. Im an emotional blob tonite. dont know whats wrong with me. blah I just keep ballin my eyes out and Im not sure exactly what over
> I think I need to go to bed before I make things worse..I feel so lonely damnit.........



oh man.

dieting seems so tough, i dont knwo if i'll be able to handle it in the future when necessary. I got the whole bulking thing down-eat as much as possible-but dieting scares me.

you just gotta tell yourself your doing it for a reason, ya know? you're not dieting cuz you're outta shape or cuz you need to lose weight. you're doing it cuz you CHOSE to compete, adn you wanna do your best. thats the mindset you gotta try and have. noone forced you to diet/compete, its a choice you made. you can stop dieting anytime, but you wanna compete. plain and simple...


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 4, 2004)

Dieting in my honest opinion is very very tough mentally. You are forcing your body to do something that it doesn't want to do, so therefore it's going to rebel in every way possible. 

To me, personally, the personal gratification gained from competing is not worth the weeks and weeks of torture beforehand. But that's just my personal opinion.

Good luck Jen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Jen, hand in there girl! We all have ups and downs and lonely times. You are doing great and you are an awesome person! I mean that, I get soo excited everytime you post in my journal or I see you've posted here so I can see what your up to or saying! Hang tight, the sunrise always comes    (BIG HUG!!)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks everyone.. I truly and greatfully appreciate all the support and putting up with me nonsense. 
felt better last nite after talking things out... much better. 
just have some honest person thinking to do is all. 

and on that note. I overslept, coffee is good and its about to storm. argh. 
Hope everyone has a great day! and thank you again!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ..............god damn... dieting is kicking me in the ass.... I dont know buts its really f**kin up my hormones or something. Im an emotional blob tonite. dont know whats wrong with me. blah I just keep ballin my eyes out and Im not sure exactly what over
> I think I need to go to bed before I make things worse..I feel so lonely damnit.........




Oh Jen!!  I am sorry you felt so bad!  I had an awful day as well.  I felt like crawling under a rock!   We will be OK!  Keep your chin up Sweetie!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey sweetie, sorry you've been feeling kinda low, you have alot going on right now, comp coming up, new promoters, and your diet alone is enough to make your head swim, hope your feeling better babe, the weather doesn't help much either, if your like me, it has alot to do with my attitude, need the sunshine 

Have a good day honey


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

Morning Sweetie! Hope your feeling better today  .  I think sometimes we all just need a good  .  It's a girl thing!!  I think dieting is one of the hardest things I've ever done- seriously! You don't realize the mental stress your under until your actually sitting there analyzing every damn thing before you eat it.  It sucks a big one sometimes, but in the end it will be worth it (at least that's what I tell myself)!! Your gonna rock at your comp.- so just think about that!!

Hugs!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

ahhhh ladies.. your too sweet! thanks for understanding!   

Im doing much better today....although I think this stress has given me a lil friend.... damn pimple! haha Jen doesnt get pimples so Im kinda....mad!  It'll be gone tomarrow. I know secrets to make em go away. haha its just a baby thing to cover up anyhow but I DONT like them! 

thank goodness no work today. Get some things done around here for myself and recouperate. its a new day eh!

now if it wasnt RAINING out I might just be a lil more eager to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Have a super one hon!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad your doing much better today sweetie!! Sometimes a girl needs a good cry!!!! I'm sorry though that you were so upset!!!

uggg--Pimples SUCK!! Don't touch it

have a good day sweetie!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jen...just think...your not the Cuban family that was trying to reach the states in a boat that they made out of their car.....Now they have major issues since the Coast Guard got them and they have no car when they get back to Cuba.

Try and have a good day today!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks Ladies!! 
I decided to get out and hit the gym, and do my errands, rain or not. blah.. it was pouring and windy and I think I ruined my favorite white kahkis.  Im gonna see if I can save them at the suds-o-rat-mat later (laundry place.. hehe thats my name for it!). 

haha Stace I didnt touch it.. its going away!! tomarrow morn it will be dead. lol 

Jodie.. what are you talking about?!!?  I guess Im glad not to be that Cuban fam then..


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad to see that you're feeling better Jen! 

Really happy for you, keep up the hard work and dedication. And whether you stick it out for the contest or not, you have really learned a lot through this experience I think.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Glad to see that you're feeling better Jen!
> 
> Really happy for you, keep up the hard work and dedication. And whether you stick it out for the contest or not, you have really learned a lot through this experience I think.



thanks hun. the talk helped a ton.  
and yes, your right.. Ive learned a ton. which no matter what that counts as something eh. 
u still at work?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey AJ just thought i'd call in and say hi.
Will have a good read of this journal when i'm not so busy


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

Feb 4th
-no carb day 

meal 1-
10 egg whites
1 yolk
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 2-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(36g)

~cardio

meal 3- 
1 can tuna
2tsp olive oil 
mush/lettuce
coffee w/1T.half&half

meal 4-
150g chicken
2tsp olive oil 
broc/mush/lettuce

meal 5-
150g chicken
1T. PB
broc/mush/lettuce

meal 6-
whey protein-casein/egg blend (36g)

cardio= 20mins HIIT

ran out of fish oil caps.. got to get some more. 

Rissole! thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you normally have 6 meals? Im thinking of adding an extra protein meal on my no carb days cause im starving right now and i wont eat for like 1 hour!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

oh defintly Jill. I ALWAYS have 6 meals a day... I could do more easily too  I have a huge appetite. lol


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2004)

AJ, you are doing so well! You are a machine I tell ya!! Never slipping, never cheating, you are amazing  I'm going to start an AJ diet


----------



## jstar (Feb 5, 2004)

AJ! 

I just read your whole journal! Sshhhh, I am supposed to be at "work"  .  What Perfection!!!! I hope some of it rubs off on me! GL with Prolab. That would be awesome to see you get a sponsorship. Have you ever tried Lean Mass Matrix? The cinnamon one is SOOOOOOOOOO YUMMY. It's more of a MRP tho.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm glad you got through your rut. Your workouts and diet are really impressive!! Keep up the outstanding work!!
Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

aww thanks guys! support is appreciated! 

 Feb 5th
-high carb day

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
150g chicken
mush/lettuce
1tsp olive oil 
coffee w/1T. half/half

meal 3- 
whey protein-egg/casein blend(30g)

meal 4-
100g sweet potato
150g chicken
broccoli

~train

meal 5-
oats(=60g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 6-
8egg whites
broccoli/mush/lettuce
1tsp PB 

 training = hams/calves

-SL deads
95/10 x2 (warmupsets) 135/12, 135/13, 155/10, 195/7, 205/5*
-seated leg curls
90/14, 100/10, 110/8, 90/11 drop 60/9
-lying leg curls
50/11, 60/9, 50/10, 50/11
-standing calf raise
220/14, 240/12, 260/11, 260/12
-neg. accent'd calf raise on lg prs mach.
180/12, 180/12, 220/10, 90/31
-seated calf raise
50/26, 50/24

*was kinda hoping to hit at least one more rep.. blah..  

and yes.. I still need to get more fish oil caps.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Jen!  

Always looking great in here!  I wish I had more to say without redundancy but I love your hard work, effort and drive for success even when our minds are congested in deep thoughts of life.  

Yes, a good reminder to for myself.  Go get more supplements tomorrow for myself as well!

Have a great night, darling!!!   You're so inspirational!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Feb 5, 2004)

atherjen,
You are doing a great job, it took me a while read your entire journal but I am finally done. You have a great drive for some one your age and you are going to do just fine. Don???t trip potato chip it is all G double O D. 
P.S. You are very beautiful and take great pictures.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Any word on your planned cheat day yet and what it will include??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

> -SL deads
> 95/10 x2 (warmupsets) 135/12, 135/13, 155/10, 195/7, 205/5*



205!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

YEAH!!!  205!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The MOST I have ever done with SLDs is 155.  You are super strong!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

you guys are insane! that lift was blah!  I wanted at least one more rep. I thought of throwing on 2 plates but I would have only got a couple reps if I was lucky. 
there I go again with my worst critic syndrome! Ill shut up now. 

nanh Jill no word or ideas yet. 

David, Dj.. thank you both.. very very kind of you! appreciate it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well your 205 is higher than my 155!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok. So this is going to hit alot of you by surprise. .... Jens not competing anymore.  and No I have not lost my mind either. I was loosing my mind and my health and my body dieting for comp. Ive talked this over ALOT and its defintly not for me. I enjoy going to the gym, lifting heavy and being healthy. I feel like my body is turning on me. I dont think that its worht putting it through hell this much longer just for a day on stage to say hey.. I got ripped, did damage to my body which is going to rebound after comp... Im already having physical and emoitonal problems... not worth it. I want to enjoy life. I have NO ONE to impress. My goals in the gym arent to impress anyone, but do it for myself. its my passion.. being miserable, feeling like Im walking through water, have emotional ups and downs, feeling lousy, no strength, brain fogginess, etc is NOT worth a trophy or pat on the back for one day. blah. 
so that being said.... Im going to start a new journal! 
but before I want to thank you ALL for the endless support and motivation that you provided! truly means alot for a person to know that others are there to support that.  
...


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 6, 2004)

Great decision Jen, I really really think that you made the right decision. I am sure you're going to have some fun getting back into the gym and training heavy and eating a bit more. I agree that sacrificing your health both mentally and physically, not to mention emotionally, is not worth it. Weeks and weeks of miserable dieting for one night of fame to me just never adds up. Train for yourself, diet for yourself, be healthy for yourself. 

Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

WOW! Its like you took the words out of my mouth for what I want to say and what I have been thinking and feeling about me also! Can I copy & Paste this in my journal???  Kidding!!!!

I totally Understand how your feeling--and I think you made the right desicion. 

I support you all the way!!! Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

you better of agreed with my Mike!  haha 
thanks hun! I think its the right decsion too! 

 sure Stace. copy and paste. I wont sue for plagirism either ! Thanks for the support girl! means a ton!! 
Im SOO glad that I made this decision. I feel a MILLION times better! 
you donthink that your going to compete anyore either? 
I agree with you doc.. concentrate on the baby and your health! serious! thats just my opinon and I will support you in any way. but I want to have kids someday too.... and I already have a "issue" thats bad enough for having troubles conceiving.. so if you want kids.. I say dont mess with your body anymore right now hun!!  and you know that you have all my support in whatever decisioon you make!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jen......does that mean we can talk about junk food?  nd what we all might eat when you visit Texas?   I think Stacey will be able to eat Cheese Cake Factory with us!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

Ive never been to cheesecake factory... and I dont like chesecake.. but if u can make me like it.. then chow down!  hahaha


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 6, 2004)

Jen that sounds like a wonderful decision. Being happy and healthy is the MOST important thing, above all else. Plus, just think of all the food you can eat now!  Kidding!  I think you've made a great decision.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you better of agreed with my Mike!  haha
> thanks hun! I think its the right decsion too!
> 
> ...



Hey sweetie~~ Thanks so much!! You totally have my support also!!! 

Oh no--you have issues too?? PM if you want to chat--I have lots of girlie problems!!!

Just not sure about competing.. I have to decide this weekend!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey sweetie~~ Thanks so much!! You totally have my support also!!!
> 
> Oh no--you have issues too?? PM if you want to chat--I have lots of girlie problems!!!
> ...




Your very welcome hun.. those kinda things are always returned!!  

take time to think about your decision.... and dont let _anyone else_ make it for you! look deep inside yourself and sort things out. thats what I had to do! 

yah yah lifes crazy sometimes... I just pray to god that I can have children someday! soo really putting my body through more torture could have been worse!  yikes.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Cheesecake Factory has all kinds of yummy foods!  Cheesecake would be the dessert.  OMG....they have this Godiva Choc. Cheesecake that is to die for!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Your very welcome hun.. those kinda things are always returned!!
> 
> take time to think about your decision.... and dont let _anyone else_ make it for you! look deep inside yourself and sort things out. thats what I had to do!
> ...




Do you know that the was PERFECT advice you just gave me--
to not let anyone else make the decision but myself!!  thanks soo much!!!! I have a few people who don't think I'm doing the right thing--and I don't like it
I mean, I still am going to train hard, eat clean--and try for a photoshoot!!

I will do lots & lots of thinking about the comp--like you--I just don't think my hearts in it--all I have on my mind is trying to make a baby-  Hell-with all my bad insides, its very possible that I cannot have one-- so If the Dr. says to try-then I AM! 

Your the best! really-- You have such a strong head on your shoulders-- I know you  will go very very far in life.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> Ok. So this is going to hit alot of you by surprise. .... Jens not competing anymore.  and No I have not lost my mind either. I was loosing my mind and my health and my body dieting for comp. Ive talked this over ALOT and its defintly not for me. I enjoy going to the gym, lifting heavy and being healthy. I feel like my body is turning on me. I dont think that its worht putting it through hell this much longer just for a day on stage to say hey.. I got ripped, did damage to my body which is going to rebound after comp... Im already having physical and emoitonal problems... not worth it. I want to enjoy life. I have NO ONE to impress. My goals in the gym arent to impress anyone, but do it for myself. its my passion.. being miserable, feeling like Im walking through water, have emotional ups and downs, feeling lousy, no strength, brain fogginess, etc is NOT worth a trophy or pat on the back for one day. blah.
> so that being said.... Im going to start a new journal!
> ...



Ummm... wow...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

are you sitting down PreMier? haha 

you are again very welcome sweetie!! The most important thing is life is doing waht is best for YOU , and letting that be your decision. I have come to learn that time and time again. and you know things have been fine so far eh! Theres no need to leave room in our life for endless regrets. finding what we honestly want dep inside ourselves and following that is the key to happiness! 
I wish you the best of luck with everything Stace. and hey modeling is defintly still an option. you are simply stunning!!! and there is so much oppurtunity out there for you! even if you got pregnant and wanted to model... youve seen those pregnant models! and even after! tons of time for things right! 
Have a great weekend hun!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> are you sitting down PreMier? haha



Im always sitting down.  I especially need the rest, its leg day tomorrow and my hammies still hurt!

I am going to say one thing.  I think you have a gift and I think you should use that gift.  Thats why I am quite suprised that you decided not to compete.  However it is your decision, and even though it doesnt matter, I will support your decision.  Wish you the best.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

hahah! my hammies are sore from yestarday too! 

thanks! gift? nanh im just plain Jane. no gift at all. 
I just dont think that competing is for me. not worth it at all. 
thanks for the support nonetheless tho!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry you cant dispute!  If your not gifted more people would look like you, and they dont.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

cant dispute?  
heck there are a TON, of woman everywhere that look wayyyyy better then me!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Do you not know what dispute means?

Sure there are a ton that look better than you.  However there are WAY WAY more that dont.  All I am saying is you have a gift.  I have only seen ONE (1) girl that looked better than you fitness wise.  In real life I mean.


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

PreMier is right


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

thanks guys..... umm but I dont understand what that has to do with me choosing to compete in bb or not.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

Guys, it's not about Jens ability to do well in the comp. No one would doubt that, I know she would rock it and I agree that she has great genes. But, it's all about what makes HER happy and what HER motivation is. If she feels that it isn't worth it for her, that she'd have to give up too much more than it was worth to her, then it isn't the thing to do for her  It doesn't matter how great she'd do, if her heart isn't in it it's pointless!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

I agree with Jenny! If this decision makes you happy atherjen, then I'm happy for you and hope you feel a peace with it!  Maybe now you can lower some of your weights and stop making me feel so bad!  And I totally agree, what you have to do to compete is not healthy or good for your body.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

Aww thanks Jenny! well said! that is exactly how I feel! defintly not worth it to me. its not where my heart is at all. and as your said Rock, it doesnt make me happy.. and thats important to me. wether or not I would do well doesnt matter to me. I have no one to impress on anything. I feel MUCH better now making this decision, and is that not what counts? 
haha and sorry Rock.. I can lower the weights.. they're on their way up!! haha I really want to work on getting my strength back!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

Jen...you could always do figure as you are right now...You'd blow those girls outta the water!  (food for thought)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jen...you could always do figure as you are right now...You'd blow those girls outta the water!  (food for thought)




Id have to fatten up to do that.. lol wellat least around here. Figure comp here in NS is terrible.... the girls lack muscle and have really high bf%..its more a bikini contest  sad sad


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

what do u mean by really high bf%

15%?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

well....do one here in Tx when you visit.  

Hmm...15% is high?  OMG  I am a fatass now.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi Jen,
I'm glad you are happy!! No point in doing something that makes your body and mind miserable. Do what you enjoy! Keep up the good work girl!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 7, 2004)

Whoa, 15% ain't high at all. LOL damn, I want to get down to 13-15%.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

no no no 15% is great!!!!! they are over 20, some of them for sure!!! 

dang Jodie you are not fat!! at all!! 
dont you have to live in Tx in order to compete there?

thanks IT!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

<-over 20%


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

but then again i know better than to get on stage


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

I wouldn't think so.  I competed in a show in New Orleans, just didn't do their State show.  You can always go to www.npcnewsonline.com and see what it has to say about being from another country.

Jen...I have jelly rolls right now.  I weighed this am.....It was a very sad morning.   I have a solid 20 to drop.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> no no no 15% is great!!!!! they are over 20, some of them for sure!!!
> 
> dang Jodie you are not fat!! at all!!
> ...



What's with the 15%?? Did I miss reading a journal entry?? There is no way in hell Jen you are 15% body fat


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

If you are 15% there is no way I'm 14.5%.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 7, 2004)

Scroll up. Jen is more like 10% bf, which is insane.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Scroll up. Jen is more like 10% bf, which is insane.



There is no way she can even be 10% I think about 6 or 7 seems more like it.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

I think Im 10. I dont think lower. men and woman are diff. cant compare the 2. 


ahh Jodie!! I doubt u have that much to loose hun!! dont be hard on yourself! your such a wonderful woman! I dont know any other woman your age alike! 
Ill read up on that link!

Ohhh Greek you silly girl! no more whining! er else!  We're gonna get your bod in the best shape uhave been in for the bikini weather this summer!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll take pics just for u


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I think Im 10. I dont think lower. men and woman are diff. cant compare the 2.
> 
> 
> ...



I know the diff. but judging by your pics I still believe there is no way you are 10%. 
I just wish I had your drive and determination.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

Dont we all I'm trying, Jen can I borrow your willpower for a few months? 

BTW Im trying, i love your avi


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

BTW Im trying, i love your avi  [/QUOTE]

Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

IT,  trust me I dont think Im any lower than 10... 
what cartoon is your avi from again? 

greek.. willpower? you got it.. sending tons your way!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> IT,  trust me I dont think Im any lower than 10...
> what cartoon is your avi from again?
> 
> greek.. willpower? you got it.. sending tons your way!



The Family Guy. You need to see it. I think it's better then the Simpsons!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

Trust me on this one Jen...a GOOD 20 to loose.  In those pics on my gallery I was 120 about 9%.  I carry on average about 110 in LBM.  Right now...I weigh 140.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey AJ, I think that deciding not to compete is definitely the right thing to do   If your heart isnt in it and theres nothing for you to gain from it (and probably something to loose) then it really isnt worth it.  So have some fun.  Was someone talking about the cheesecake factory?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> I know the diff. but judging by your pics I still believe there is no way you are 10%.
> I just wish I had your drive and determination.



First, women have something called breasts.  They also have higher estrogen levels, hence the naturally higher bf% levels.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

jenny jenny bo benny banana fanana fo fenny...me my mo menny JENNY


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> jenny jenny bo benny banana fanana fo fenny...me my mo menny JENNY




 
are you talking about yourself or me u wacko! 
if me, you spelt my name wrong!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

yah the song was for all the jennys out there  sorry i spelt it wrong but there really is only one way to spell jenny


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

I say IM MEETUP AT THE CHEESECAKE FACTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am feeling a need for a mile high mud pie


----------

